# Changing Belt on 06 Altima?



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

Is it that complicated to change the belt on a 2006 altima 2.5S? Do you have to unbolt the motormounts or anything like that to get it in there? Anyone know what it cost to get something like this done at the dealer parts and labor? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

At the dealer probably around $100. To get the belt off, the 06 i'f I'm not mistaken has a automatic adjuster and you just slap a 14mm wrench on the tensioner and release the tension and remove the belt. BUT it's ALOT easier from the bottom.


----------



## 2006altima (Sep 30, 2009)

*Got it done.*

Well I got it done. Was kind of a pain. I pulled the wheel and inner part of the fender thats just snapped on. Which made it a little easier. Anyway thanks for your input.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

No problem.


----------

